# Bottle Repair Kit?



## swizzle (May 17, 2011)

I've been thinking about getting into bottle repair obn a small scale. At least at first. I was wondering what the basics would be to get started. Any recommended books, videos and such would be greatly appreciated. Thanx, Swiz


----------



## swizzle (May 17, 2011)

Whoops. Hey Admin can you move this to Cleaning and Repairing? Swiz


----------



## surfaceone (May 19, 2011)

Hey Swiz,

 I don't know if any of these outfits are near you, but you might contact some and see what you might learn:

 "Repair 
 GLASS RESTORATION/REPAIR

 Following is a list of glass repair businesses. These businesses and individuals are not associated with WheatonArts or the Museum of American Glass in any way. We offer these suggestions as a courtesy only, not as a recommendation.

 GLUEING/RESTORATION

 Kory R. Berrett 
 3053 Reisler Rd. 
 Oxford, PA 19363 
 610-932-2425

 Ray Errett, Conservator 
 Glass Restoration&Repair 
 101 Mohican Trail 
 Wilmington, NC 28409 
 910-792-1807

 A. Ludwig Klein&Son 
 PO Box 145 
 Harleysville, PA 19438 
 215-256-9004

 Baer Specialty Shop 
 259 E. Browning Rd. 
 Bellmawr, NJ 08031 
 856-931-0696

 Sharon Smith Abbott 
 Fine Wares Restoration 
 Highland Ridge Road 
 PO Box 753 
 Bridgton, ME 04009 
 207-647-2093

 CHIPS REMOVED BY CUTTING

 Antique Glass Restoring 
 The 202 Shops 
 Route 202 
 PO Box 216 
 New Hope, PA 18938 
 215-794-7724

 Linda Reininger 
 Glassy Lassy 
 217 Penguin Rd. 
 Bricktown, NJ 08723 
 908-920-1987

 O. K. B. 
 140 Bradford Drive 
 West Berlin, NJ 08091 
 856-768-5400

 Pepi Herrmann 
 3 Waterford Place 
 Gilford, NH 03246-6661 
 603-528-1020

 Vandermark Merritt Glass Studios 
 240 Readington Road 
 Somerville, NJ 08876 
 908-231-8189" From.

 Good luck learning the arts...


----------



## swizzle (May 19, 2011)

Thanx for the heads up. I was hoping to see what our forum members have in their own personal kits. Shaping tools, colorings and such. Swiz


----------



## George Ingraham (Jun 5, 2011)

I have not tried it yet as have only used for repairing and sealing cracks, fractures and pitting on gemstone cabochons, but the product Hxtal that I am using is actually intended as glass repair. A two part resin/hardener 

 It sure works excellent for my cabs, and plan on giving it a whirl next time I purchase a snuff bottle with cracks. 

 I would like ask you all if there is a product some of you have tried for repairing larger chips/chunk broken areas. For around the neck and or mouth area of a bottle. 

 Something that I am guessing would hae to be thick enough so as to be able and be blobbed on over the broken area so that it would not simply run down the bottle ?? 

 Just thinking out loud, but maybe once the larger chunk (if possible) is filled, that the excess might be able to be ground down using some of my silicon carbide belts, then perhaps followed by polishing with some cerium oxide polish ??


----------

